# Geoffrey's Home!



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Long story, but he's home now and that's all that matters. He's such a lovebug! And talkative! I just  him!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

He is pretty, is he a buck? Lots of fancy coat for sure. Tell the story, please?

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is gorgeous..... love his coloring...and spot pattern..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! He looks even better in the flesh. Don't they all, though. 

Story - I drove 180 miles to get him but couldn't find the farm so came home empty handed. :shrug: The last 5 miles alone took over an hour because of non-existent construction on the freeway. :hair: The directions I got were wrong. :GAAH: I called and the woman's hubby gave me new directions which sent me 40 miles in the wrong direction (they just moved here to AZ from a different state) and I was not about to turn around and go back through that long wait again, ran out of time. So 4 hours in to it, we just came on home. I was so disappointed.  But they saved the day and brought Geoffrey all the way out here to me. :clap: Now he's home and everyone's happy. :hi5: End of story.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Is this the wether you mentioned in another thread??? He is sooooooo beautiful. I love nubians, with their long puppy dog ears....


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, Peggy! Yes, this is him! 

Geoffrey makes the cutest chattering sound, and it sounds and looks as if he's carrying on a real conversation human style. He gets right up in my face to tell me all about it. :laugh: When hubby got home from work last night and went out there to see the new goat, it was already dark. Nonetheless, Geoffrey ran right up to him, a complete stranger, and starting talking and let hubby pet him. He's so friendly. 

Is the chattering characteristic of Nubians? Do they all do this? My Mini Silky Fainters grunt and moan and B-a-a-a-a! But they don't make any of the chattering sounds that Geoffrey does.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh how lucky you are to have a friendly goat. I just got 3 girls about a month ago and they are not as tame as I am used to. They were not handled as pets so never developed that friendliness. I have been having a lot of success with getting them to come to me with grain and sunflower seeds but I have my doubts that they will ever be as friendly as Geoffrey is. I can sneak in a scratch when they are eating the grain but they prefer that you don't touch them. They are very young though so maybe they willl change. Many years ago I raised nubians and I remember they were very vocal at times but I can't say that I remember any of them chattering. But they do all have their very own unique personalities and the chattering is just part of Geoffrey's. Congtraulations. What are your plans for him now that you have him???


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I would compare the chattering to animated muttering. 

I plan to train Geoffrey to drive a cart. First, though, once he's settled in, come manners (e.g. 4 on the floor when interacting with people  and basic training (e.g. go to place and tricks). The other reason I wanted a large breed goat was for hawk deterrence. Geoffrey will be our purple goose guardian. I have a pair of Lavender Ice Sebastopols that I am keeping separate of the other domestic waterfowl for breeding purposes. They reside in the goat yard and as a flock of just two and because of their petite size, they are vulnerable to hawk predation. We have a family of 3 Harris Hawks that has attacked my geese before and those geese were twice the size of the purples. Geoffrey's presence and size, just being BIG and moving about, should deter the hawks. My Mini Silky girls are too low to the ground to do the trick. All our fowl get locked up in predator-proof enclosures at night so it's the hawks we need to take daytime measures against. All birds under 10 lbs are kept in fully enclosed habitats during the day, too, they have to be lest they become hawk chow.

I hope your girls warm up and become friendlier. It might just be because there are three of them they don't see the need to socialize with anyone or anything but each other. Have you tried working w/them individually?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like you will have fun with Geoffrey. I trained my wethers to carry packs and even had one carry my baby granson around many many years ago. I never got the chance to train them to pull a cart. I sure hope that you will have updates with lots of pictures. Living in the bush we do have wildlife around but only once had a hawk swoop down to the chicken yard. He never got anythign but the chickens wouldn't come out of their house for the rest of the day. Scared the bee-gee-bers out of them. Good luck with your geese. 

That may be part of the problem with the girls. I know that where they came from, they lady that owned them never did much with them beyond chores, etc. So they don't associate humans with companionship. But I hope to change that.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww congrats on your new boy...he is adorable.  What do the girls think of him?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Angel has accepted him. Last night, though, she would rear up and butt him away whenever she saw me giving him attention. Mitsy screams like she's being skinned alive anytime I'm out there or she thinks she hears me. Geoffrey runs up to her, she screams louder, and then he starts in with, "MAW-a-a-a-a!" He's got some lungs on him. They make a cute trio: two sopranos and a tenor. :laugh:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, Mitsy's had a change of heart. Whereas yesterday the newbie was her worst nightmare and she made sure everyone knew it, today she can't seem to get enough of him. :lovey: :whatgoat: I think she's in  and in season. :laugh:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww he looks so sweet.  Mitsy is looking gorgeous too! Pretty soon they will all be the best of friends. Love all his moonspots! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks! He looks even better in the flesh. Don't they all, though.


 :wink:

Wow... you went through alot to get him....well worth it..... :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He is so darn cute! That last picture is adorable!!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Mitsy and Geoffrey sitting in a tree -- k-i-s-s-i-n-g! He's darling! Keep us posted ont he training!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

citylights said:


> Mitsy and Geoffrey sitting in a tree -- k-i-s-s-i-n-g! He's darling! Keep us posted ont he training!


He's her "boy toy" :ROFL: REALLY! Mitsy is our herd queen.

I took Geoffrey out and about this morning for the first time. I put a halter on him and walked him along the road and around our unfenced property. He was awesome! :wahoo: He heeled like a dog and was totally focused on me. Mind you, I've only had him a few days! He walks on a lead and now has "Yaw!" and "Whoa!" down pat. What a smart boy!

I have a harness on order. He's still got a lot of growing to do before I can hook him up to a passenger cart.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

What a hunk! He is pretty! My Ben talks too. He also "Screams" his demands. Not so cute when he wants to be fed at 2 am. He won't stop if you ignore him either. He steadly gets louder til no one can sleep and my mom comes out o her back porch to see if something is eating him. sigh

I have thought of asking my vet to clip his vocal cords. He has a LGD so I don't really need him to tell me when something is in the yard. (like me) I would miss the chatter but not the yelling. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Ben sounds more vocal than my goaties. My two Mini Silky Fainters are louder than Geoffrey. They see or think they hear a person and they scream like they're being skinned alive. They crave human attention, are real love sponges, and will do whatever they can to draw you over for kisses, hugs, bellyrubs and PEANUTS. Their screams are high pitched, and they are LOUD. Geoffrey, OTOH, sounds like Chewbaca from Starwars. WA-aaaah! :slapfloor: He's settled in now and is the quiet one of the three. :laugh: 

DebMc


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He is GORGEOUS! Wow I love him! He sounds soooooo sweet, and the chattering, awwww  That last pic is priceless! Very very cute!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! He really is a sweetheart. Everyone's! :lovey: Now my other doeling, Angel (accomplished thief and lil'  ), is in season and all over poor wethered Geoffrey. Hey, maybe that's why he's so eager to work!...needs time away from the girls. :slapfloor: They are constantly sticking their noses where they doesn't belong, amongst other things <uhmmm>, mostly unspeakable. :laugh: Yep, it does seem everyone s Geoffrey. :ROFL:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

DebMc said:


> Thanks! He really is a sweetheart. Everyone's! :lovey: Now my other doeling, Angel (accomplished thief and lil'  ), is in season and all over poor wethered Geoffrey. Hey, maybe that's why he's so eager to work!...needs time away from the girls. :slapfloor: They are constantly sticking their noses where they doesn't belong, amongst other things <uhmmm>, mostly unspeakable. :laugh: Yep, it does seem everyone s Geoffrey. :ROFL:


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

> Now my other doeling, Angel (accomplished thief and lil'  ), is in season and all over poor wethered Geoffrey. Hey, maybe that's why he's so eager to work!...needs time away from the girls.


That's exactly what's going on! Took Geoffrey for a nice long walk this afternoon. He was excited to go, did great but when I went to put him back in w/the girls, he resisted. Angel was there at the gate grunting and blubbering for him. :ROFL: When I opened it to lead him in to the yard w/the girls, he pulled back and wouldn't budge as if to say, "No Way...don't wanna'!" :slapfloor:

I walked him clear up to the main road. We encountered two motorists, a really loud Harley and a big 4WD dual PU that was pretty beefed up and loud, too. Each pulled up alongside us (to comment on my "nice looking" goatie) and both times Geoffrey did fine. Didn't startle or bolt, just stood there at my side. :thumbup: WTG, Geoffrey! :leap:


----------

